# Tires & Rims



## indy2door (Dec 21, 2013)

Can 23 x 10.5 - 12 tires be installed on 12 x 7 rims with no issues?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

You shouldn't have a problem with it.
Most 12" rims are 6/7 wide,anyway,and ,unless it was a super-wide tire,it should fit fine.


----------

